
Discrimination in the name of campus diversity is not acceptable - j32fun
https://www.theglobeandmail.com/opinion/article-discrimination-in-the-name-of-campus-diversity-is-not-acceptable/
======
justherefortart
Sure it is. Not everyone gets a free shake in life, so if you're not getting
into Harvard because they have too many white/asian kids from better
backgrounds, you'll be just fine.

Diversity is a fantastic thing.

I say this as a white male lottery winner. If I were denied for anything due
to attempts to make a job, school, or anything else more diverse, maybe I
should have done better than the other kids in my subgroup. Because that's
really what it comes down to. You're "better" than someone that's likely
disadvantaged but you're not as good as those in your peer group.

